# Favorite cheat meals and amount/wk



## BigTruck (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm currently on a 2500 calorie diet while on a cycle. I'm in the process of figuring out exactly or around where I loose and gain weight while cycling and lifting etc. One day a week I CHEAT and indulge in something I'm craving lol. I wanna know what some of your favorite cheat meals are and how many times you cheat a week? 
Once a week I can't resist grabbing some peanut butter cups lol.  Ill cheat once sometimes twice a week when I decide to drink as well.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 20, 2013)

I stay away from the alcohol, and just eat everything in site.    do a little more AM fasted cardio when my pants start getting too tight.    Last time I set down and figured it up I was eating around 4500-5500 cals/day.    This is not ideal for bodybuilding i'm sure, but it keeps me steadily growing.   1lb per week on blasts

in other words,..  I cheat every day


----------



## grind4it (Jan 20, 2013)

I cheat once every 6-8 weeks. Usally, Five Guys followed by Cold Stone.

Are you trying to loose weight or short? The reason I ask is that's not much in regards to calorie count. I just want to make sure your not falling for the "500 calories over maintenance" bullshit. When I'm gaining (like now) I stay between 5-6K calories a day (clean calories) on workout days and 4500-5k on off days. 

I'm 6'2" 235 and 9%


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

Alcohol shuts down the liver from processing protein and alcohol also contains ridiculous calories that the liver recognizes as sugar and in turn stores as fat, but since it's already a fat and not a sugar it affinity to "store" is increased.

One great cheat is popcorn. I pop my own corn in SFO or SSO and enjoy with no salt or butter.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2013)

I dont like cheat meal they awake the taste buds and make u wanna pig out


----------



## g0re (Jan 20, 2013)

I eat like a slob everyday. Cheat 24/7


----------



## musclebird (Jan 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont like cheat meal they awake the taste buds and make u wanna pig out



I find that exact same thing, if i eat no junk food or crap its like i forget the taste and recent memories of eating the crap.. also as long as i feel full ill never want to eat junk


----------



## Cashout (Jan 20, 2013)

What's a "cheat meal?" I know not of what you write.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont like cheat meal they awake the taste buds and make u wanna pig out


This is the truth. 

I don't follow a real strict diet but for me a cheat is ice cream or a candy bar.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 21, 2013)

I plan on increasing my calories by a lot I just have a little fat to loose and don't want to gain any more with a huge calorie intake.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy shit lots of u guys eat lots of Cal's. I'm going to start eating lots more haha, but good Cal's. I've cut down on drinking tremendously bit I do still have a few once in a while. 
Pfm popcorn's bomb for sure.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 21, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Holy shit lots of u guys eat lots of Cal's. I'm going to start eating lots more haha, but good Cal's. I've cut down on drinking tremendously bit I do still have a few once in a while.
> Pfm popcorn's bomb for sure.



I LOL'd for real when you said 2500 a day.  Thats about enough for an anorexic teenage girl, not a full grown man on a cycle trying to make gains.


----------



## theminister (Jan 21, 2013)

KFC every six months, and its a big fuck off bucket of it too!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

Monday cheat
Some kind of fatty meat like ribs or something

Tuesday cheat
A sleeve of rice cakes with butter spread on them

Wednesday cheat
Giant stack of pancakes for dinner

Thursday cheat
Gigantic roast beef sub from my favorite place and fried mac and cheese bites

Friday cheat
I make my own egg rolls at home with shrimp and a ton of veg. Not so much a cheat except I deep fry the shit out of them.

Saturday cheat
Orange Leaf frozen yogurt with my fiance and daughter (so long as my daughter eats her dinner).  Usually get a mix of peanut butter and chocolate and then bury in crumbled PB cups and reese's pieces.

Sunday cheat
My fiance makes pizza Sunday nights.  I'll bury one and a half of them.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Monday cheat
> Some kind of fatty meat like ribs or something
> 
> Tuesday cheat
> ...



I see your New Year's Resolution Diet is starting off with a bang.....kudos



Really though....not so bad, some healthy things in there that I would not consider cheats.....kudos


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I see your New Year's Resolution Diet is starting off with a bang.....kudos
> 
> 
> 
> Really though....not so bad, some healthy things in there that I would not consider cheats.....kudos



It's an improvement.  Really though once I cut the sodium out of my diet, I stopped feeling like I'm having a heart attack around the clock.  

I still eat major excess cals, but I've cleaned it up significantly.  And my cheats are based on my training schedule.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 21, 2013)

I eat super clean monday thru saturday morning, I hit legz on saturday afternoon order my fav pizza (MUGS BACON ONION DOUBLE DOUGH) mid workout, then rush to the pizza place as soon as Im done a eat 14' inches of heaven!! POWWW!! During the week 5100-5300 cals, and I drink on saturdays, WHISKEY water and ice, its an improvement lol.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 21, 2013)

Worm I've only been eating 2500 for like a week usually I'm around 3500 + lmao. Guess it was a bad idea lol!!!


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

So I'm at 3000 now and upped my protein intake. I was eating a gram per pound now I'm trying 1.5 per pound


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> So I'm at 3000 now and upped my protein intake. I was eating a gram per pound now I'm trying 1.5 per pound


You need tobe a bit more scientific about it...figure out your maintenance cals (see spongy or go online for the formulas) needed and adjust according to goals...


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> You need tobe a bit more scientific about it...figure out your maintenance cals (see spongy or go online for the formulas) needed and adjust according to goals...



Piro I need lots of help in this department and ill be the first to admit it. I have a lot to learn about foods and which I should or shouldn't be eating. Overall I'd like to think I know how to eat somewhat healthy but reality is I probably only know how to on the most basic of levels. One of my goals this year is to become more knowledgeable on this topic. There's just so much contradiction about foods and diet.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been blessed with a pretty high metabolism, i get by with a few cheat meals every weak. I usually eat around 4500k a day and 5-6k when gaining

My favorite cheat meal is pizza and beer. The good thing is i dont really have a sweet tooth. I never crave and rarely eat anything sweet.


----------



## PFM (Feb 18, 2013)

Miniature York Peppermint and Nature Valley chocolate granola bar. 1/6 patty to 1/4 granola bar makes the best mint cookie ever.

Very few guys are going to make Cash or Grind Status unless they "cheat" like Cash or Grind or should I say Don't Cheat.

In my late 20's I went 18 months without a cheat meal. I learned from that experience the longer one goes without, the easier it gets. I'll tell you that pizza and ice cream cheat after a year and half made me sick for 3 days. It was a week before I felt on track.

You guys that have the metabolism to eat stay cut.............just think what you could look like if you didn't cheat.


----------



## PFM (Feb 18, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I cheat once every 6-8 weeks. Usally, Five Guys followed by Cold Stone.
> 
> Are you trying to loose weight or short? The reason I ask is that's not much in regards to calorie count. I just want to make sure your not falling for the "500 calories over maintenance" bullshit. When I'm gaining (like now) I stay between 5-6K calories a day (clean calories) on workout days and 4500-5k on off days.
> 
> I'm 6'2" 235 and 9%



Tall Sexy Mother Fucker ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't like food.  When I really want to indulge, I just grab some Triscuits and peanut butter or Nutella.  I do that once or twice a week.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 18, 2013)

I enjoy I big stack of pancakes for a cheatmeal.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 18, 2013)

POB left out the whole blueberry pie he eats before bed.

When it's cold every meals a cheat meal for me. In 2 weeks all that will disappear and no more red meat or shitty foods. I'm preparing myself for it. I just got back from the store and instead of buying 8-10 steaks and sweet potatoes for work I only bought 4 of each and bought 8 lbs of chicken I'm gonna make some citrus chicken tacos with. Gotta get my taste buds used to white meat again. It's been all beef for about the past 5 months. Time to get magic miked out again for the summer. Plus that means its getting close to my tren mast slin cycle. I know how amazing Tren's going to transform me. I just can't wait to see what it's gonna do with slin alongside it. I've got wood just thinking about it.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> POB left out the whole blueberry pie he eats before bed.
> 
> When it's cold every meals a cheat meal for me. In 2 weeks all that will disappear and no more red meat or shitty foods. I'm preparing myself for it. I just got back from the store and instead of buying 8-10 steaks and sweet potatoes for work I only bought 4 of each and bought 8 lbs of chicken I'm gonna make some citrus chicken tacos with. Gotta get my taste buds used to white meat again. It's been all beef for about the past 5 months. Time to get magic miked out again for the summer. Plus that means its getting close to my tren mast slin cycle. I know how amazing Tren's going to transform me. I just can't wait to see what it's gonna do with slin alongside it. I've got wood just thinking about it.



Colt if u don't mind how much slin will u use at a time and do u use a certain kind? I have to research some more but im hypoglycemic and my sugar goes low every day or id def try it out.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2013)

dont get me started....


there is a place that makes this insane buffalo chicken calzone.. i mean its fucking insane

there are many more thnings i wanna mention but wont because it will honestly make me hungry


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> dont get me started....
> 
> 
> there is a place that makes this insane buffalo chicken calzone.. i mean its fucking insane
> ...



Lol me too yaya me too


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2013)

dozen donuts.


----------

